# problema con mi tv  JVC, despues de tocar el modo servicio



## mortadelo (Oct 11, 2006)

hola, vereis, mi televisor que es un JVC modelo 29SX2EK , tenia problemas de sincronizacion de imagen, osea, se veia distorsionada, como torcida, un amigo me dijo que se podia arreglar si entrava en el modo servicio de la tv, entre en ese modo y trasteando , mas o menos, la pude arreglar, toque otra opcion de aumeentar y disminuir la pantalla se apago de pronto y ahora se enciende y apaga sola cada instante, es decir, la enciendo como siempre, y se pone el led en rojo, y apagada la pantalla, la verdad es que no se que hacer, y si cuesta mucho apañar la averia, podeis darme algun consejo? gracias por adelantado


----------



## Apollo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hola mortadelo:

El modo de servico es el medio para hacer ajustes que pueden afectar drásticamente el funcionamiento del equipo, tales como voltaje de salida de la fuente, frecuancia del oscilador horizontal, o vertical etc, si por error moviste alguno de estos más allá de los límites permitidos, el equipo se apaga como protección.

Tu equipo se sigue apagando aún estando en modo de servicio?
Quiero suponer que antes de mover los ajustes hiciste una lista de los valores originales por si algo salía mal no?   

Si este es el caso, recupera los valores originales manualmente, algunos equipos traen un comando para "resetear" la memoria de ajustes a los valores de fábrica, esa sería otra manera.

Espero que te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## mortadelo (Nov 5, 2006)

gracias por la información, mi tv si tenia una opcion para restaurar sus valores de fabrica, pero el problema, es que como se apaga y enciende todo el momento, no puedo acceder de nuevo al modo servicio, no me da tiempo a poner la combinacion otra vez, encontre esta pagina

http://fileshare.eshop.bg/repair_tips.php , y como no se ingles, no se donde buscar, un saludo y muchas gracias por la información


----------

